
What to Do When You Want to Say “I Don’t Trust You” (Hint: Don’t Say It) - mooreds
https://medium.com/coaching-notes/what-to-do-when-you-want-to-say-i-dont-trust-you-hint-don-t-say-it-3923890194dd
======
symplee
What does the trend to reduce the need for trust in human interactions say
about the institution itself?

~~~
mooreds
Which institution are you talking about?

~~~
symplee
Trust.

